# Boston Lobster Feast...Oflando area.



## artmanr (Feb 1, 2006)

We;ve always wanted to try it, but didn't.  Anyone there recently with a review/recommendation.

AR


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 1, 2006)

We have never eaten there....but the parking lot is always packed....if that's any indication of quality, I don't know..


----------



## elaine (Feb 1, 2006)

*lobsters are great--other food pretty good but too $ for us*

we went 5 years ago and for the $35+ it cost PP, we would not go again--but husband did eat 5 lobster tails!


----------



## Jennie (Feb 1, 2006)

*Seafood buffet with or w/o lobster; Entertainment card 25% discount*

Captain Nemo's Restaurant is listed in the current Orlando Entertainment book. 
It is located at 5469 W. Hwy 192 (2 miles east of I-4) in Kissimmee (TEL. 407-239-7729). It's # 28 on the silver card. You receive 25% off the regular price of any buffet for up to 4 people, valid any evening after 6:00 p.m., holidays excluded. When I called, they said the price is $22.95 for the regular seafood, chicken, steak, and BBQ buffet. Add $6.00 for a lobster. Or $48. total  for unlimited lobsters with the buffet. These are the prices before the 25% discount.


----------



## rsterling (Feb 2, 2006)

lobster feast is great food and a lot of fun!!  we will definitely go again.


----------



## Don (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Angels ( Rt.192) better.  The lobsters at Boston's were smaller and overcooked.


----------



## lucillec (Feb 8, 2006)

we went to BLF two nights ago..we go every year...if you love shellfish...it is the place to go...the early bird before 6pm is 27.xx and if you cut a coupon found in the local maps..you save 3.50 per beverage......I particulary like the steamer clams and lobsters., bluecrabs..nice size..desserts are good..keylime pie, cheesecake.....i am not into the 'hot' foods but the ribs were also decent...prime rib and steamed veggies...it was clean... I do not care for the clams and oysters..as they are put on ice...and the taste is watered down... for two the dinner with tax was 60.00..that did not include gratuity...
if you are a shellfish, hands on person...adn 'no frills person' you can't go wrong..... i believe the price goes to 32.00 after 6pm.  the waitstaff was very pleasant. 

Lucille


----------

